# Hands-on Experience with the 1DC



## dunkers (Apr 26, 2012)

I went to Canon CPS event in Los Angeles today. Just got back and I had to get these photos/video up.

As a photographer, I was much more interested in playing with the 1DC. So while everybody was in another room in a Q&A Session with Shane Hurlbut, I snuck off to play with this bad boy.

I was able to get hands-on experience with this monster for about an hour. It was just me, the Canon Rep, and a bunch of lenses in the room 

Check out all of those options for video res/frame rate 

The camera itself felt great in my hands. I thought it would be really heavy, but I didn't find the weight cumbersome at all. It felt really balanced and fit my big hands perfectly. I probably could have snuck in a CF card since there were times where the Canon rep wasn't paying attention (I had access to it as if it was my own).

Here is a video of the manic 12fps!
Canon 1D C Shutter Speed


----------



## dunkers (Apr 26, 2012)

More photos!


----------



## dunkers (Apr 26, 2012)

1DC + 50 cinema lens!


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow you are a lucky man, how was that cinema lens? I wonder if it's pretty much a 50L in a cinema housing like the Zeiss CP.2's? Did the image on the back screen just look amazing in 4K? 

I think it's a sick camera, but I'll never understand why they didn't just strip the photo features like the 12fps/AF and price it under $10k. Hopefully they'll release something close to as capable for 1/2 the price once they squeeze all the money out of the early adopters.


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice! Being more into photography I am not very interested in the 1DC, but I am curious what the CN-E 50 is capable of. From the specs it looks to have amazing bokeh.


----------



## dunkers (Apr 26, 2012)

There was no card in the camera, so I couldn't record with it.

But the LCD screen looks fantastic. I was messed around with the 50, but was kind of confused with how it worked so I'm not the best person to ask. 

I played more with the 1DC that wasn't mounted on a tripod, which had regular EF lenses attached. I'm not that interested in the film aspect so I played with this one instead. I figured it's basically a 1DX with 4K video so it was as close to the 1DX as I was going to get!


If my memory serves right, this may be the rig that Shane used to film The Ticket.
There were 3 rigs in the room--2 with a 1DC and 1 with a c300.


----------



## iDee (Apr 26, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Did the image on the back screen just look amazing in 4K?



I was at the event as well and the footage looked fantastic.


----------



## JR (Apr 27, 2012)

I will admit this camera does look very sexy indeed! Now if only we could do something about its price!


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 27, 2012)

Very Sexy.  Sounds like my TDI jetta but probably costs more :-[


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 28, 2012)

JR said:


> I will admit this camera does look very sexy indeed! Now if only we could do something about its price!



Word on the street is that it's going to be released at $11,999, which definitely seems more reasonable than $15k. Either way the footage from it looks amazing, even the Vimeo version looks better than 5DIII's raw footage, and you lose quite a bit of quality when you upload to vimeo. Im sure the original on a good monitor looks absolutely stunning. This thing definitely has a place in the cinema world and the fact that you can record 4k onto cf cards is pretty impressive. I do wonder how much of he differences between it and the 1DX are from hardware or firmware. If magic lantern figures out a way o hack the 1Dx to shoot 4k Canom is going to be pissed. 

Hell I'm excited to see what it does for the 5D3 considering digic 5 has 17x the processing power of digic 4


----------

